# Child Maintenance



## TINKY WINKY (12 May 2009)

Hi all,

My brother recently received a letter ordering him back to court for child maintenance, he currently pays 80 euro a week on a salary of 31200 per annum. He also has a partner and 2 other children to provide for. 
        His ex partner earns around 26000 a year, pays rent of 28 euro a week for her council house and has no childcare fees as my nephew is in school and she works around these hours. He stays with his father 3 weekends a month and is also responsible for half of school costs, Christmas etc...
I have told him he should seek to reduce this amount. Is this possible? What do think?​


----------



## Vanilla (13 May 2009)

Both parties should file an income and expenditure form with the court. Once these are examined it should be clearer. I know you are trying to help your brother but really this is none of your business and he should deal directly with his ex partner, otherwise when too many people get involved it can lead to bad feelings between everyone which can only be a bad thing for his son. In other words it is better if your interaction with your nephew/his mother is free of any negativity revolving around money matters.


----------

